# برنامج تحويل الصور الى dxf



## im alive (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

هل يوجد برنامج يقوم بتحويل الصور الى dxf ؟

انا عارف ان سوال غريب بس سمعت ان فى برنامج بيعمل كدة فعلا بيحول الصورة لبولى لين وبيحفظها بصيغة الاتوكاد ؟


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (9 أغسطس 2010)

ياباشا الكوريل دروبكل بساطة بس طبعا مش زى ما انت متخيل فى بعض التعديلات لازم تضبتها بنفسك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.img2cad.com/


----------



## im alive (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## bettine (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## سيف الدين علي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اشتريت البرنامج من الشركه مباشره مع السريل لكن اخي لا انصحك بشرائه هو مجد 2 عباره عن خدعه لانه بعد التحويل يجب عمل الصوه عليها لتكون جاهزه على فكره انا اشتريه 170 دولار واي مساعده عن المانكه اما مستع انا اعمل على برنامج يو كان كام اخوك سيف من فلسطين


----------



## داود بن داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

vector magic عمهم جرب وادعيلي


----------



## bito (21 ديسمبر 2010)

100/100


----------



## benali25 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Le mieux est d utilser adobe cs3


----------



## أبا موسى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحة لا أحب العمل على مثل هذه البرامج لأنها و إن حولت الصورة إلى صيغة dxf فأنها بالنهاية تحتاج لتعديلات كبيرة منك لذلك من الأفضل أن تشتغل بنفسك عبر برامج cad لتصل الى الصورة التي تريدها.


----------



## ah1med (29 ديسمبر 2010)

دور لك برنامج يحول الصور للجي كود مباشرة​


----------



## shark66 (31 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## artcam (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## osama31877 (16 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

البرامج غلى الرابط تجريبى


----------



## ben1961 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------

